# Fiat Ducato 2.8JTD Timing Belt



## terry111

Hi

I have a motorhome based on the 2.8JTD Ducato. It's just 5 years old (one of the last of the old version). I have had it from new and it's done 28000 miles.

Service manual says replace the timing belt after 48 months - this seems a bit excessive after only 28000 miles.

Is this really necessary? What do others do? How much should it cost?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Terry


----------



## shortcircuit

Get it change as if it breaks it is very, very expensive.  Other items are changed at the same time including pulley etc.  Had mine changed last year to give me peace of mind when in France and it cost about £300 at a local garage.  If you take it to a Fiat garage I am told to expect double that.

Edit After 5 years the belt starts to deteriorate so although mileage ok its age.  You will get posters who say they have run theirs for decades and 100000 of miles, but its not worth the chance as an engine will be way up in £1000s


----------



## Thorgrim

*Must agree with last post.*

Hi just bought a Ducato 2.8jtd campervan after years of Land Rover ownership. 
It has 60,000 miles on it and the very first job on Monday is to have the timing belt replaced and a full service carried out. I have had the belt  break on vehicles before and it is always a costly repair. 
I am paying £250 for the belt change at a local commercial garage. Always factor in the cost of servicing a used vehicle when budgeting for purchase. 
This is my first post and hope it helps.


----------



## maingate

I had mine done at 28,000 miles when the van was 7 years old. I had it done on the age of the belt not the mileage.

Don't get into a panic about it and you can still use the van. It is better to start off with an unworried mind. An oil and filter change would be worth doing unless you have positive proof it has been done recently.

The 2.8 jtd is a good engine and fairly bombproof.


----------



## yorkslass

hi can anyone recomend a good garage/mechanic in the huddersfield area {or anywhere in yorks if overnighting  possible} with good access? i think its time to get the cam belt changed.


----------



## Deleted member 3270

yorkslass said:


> hi can anyone recomend a good garage/mechanic in the huddersfield area {or anywhere in yorks if overnighting  possible} with good access? i think its time to get the cam belt changed.



Try Old Arthur in Doncaster
He will do a good job for you and he maybe able to site you as well .
I did notice that you are not a full member yet so cant send him a pm , but if your interested i can give him a ring and then he can get back to you .:idea:


----------



## Thorgrim

Thorgrim said:


> Hi just bought a Ducato 2.8jtd campervan after years of Land Rover ownership.
> It has 60,000 miles on it and the very first job on Monday is to have the timing belt replaced and a full service carried out. I have had the belt  break on vehicles before and it is always a costly repair.
> I am paying £250 for the belt change at a local commercial garage. Always factor in the cost of servicing a used vehicle when budgeting for purchase.
> This is my first post and hope it helps.



So I got the belt changed and had a full service done on the new van to give me peace of mind. Unfortunately my estimate was far too low and it ended up coming to £500 which is quite a bit more. 
The work was done at a local motorhome dealer in Belfast so it was never going to be cheap. 

I have been doing lots of work changing the layout of the van and upgrading the facilities so will try a post to show you some before and after shots of my self re-build.


----------



## landydriver

.


----------



## Thorgrim

Thanks for the advice.  
I maybe wasn't being fair about the dealer as I did chose them specifically for their familiarity with fiat Motorhomes and engines after not being impresed with the spiel from a number of indapendent garages. 
Similar work on a car would have been £300ish? so I do feel it was expensive.


----------



## landydriver

.


----------



## lotty

ive recently had to have mine changed on a 2008 2.3JTD thats only done 19,000 miles as the tensioner had seized causing all sorts of trouble (thankfully not too major) Still cost me nearly £900!:scared:
My advise would be if it's due on age, get it replaced.


----------



## runnach

yorkslass said:


> hi can anyone recomend a good garage/mechanic in the huddersfield area {or anywhere in yorks if overnighting  possible} with good access? i think its time to get the cam belt changed.



I would agree with wilthebeast give  old Arthur a go in Doncaster........he is me adopted dad, he has helped me with my motorhome more than any of you will ever know

I was in the mototrade my self 22 years...so hopefully I can spot a charleton from a mile off.

I am sure he will be happy to accomodate overnight if the job can't be done in a day, proper bloke.

I am not his favourite customer,  basically New year time .....cheap exhaust and my  hound took a fancy to his grandsons Springer....the result see piccy...doggy love antics aside..I reckon you will get a good job fair price a.d priceless advise
Channa


----------



## runnach

The picture...German pointer dad English Springer mum....both dogs placid.  .....calm down...11 beautiful puppies


----------



## lotty

channa said:


> The picture...German pointer dad English Springer mum....both dogs placid.  .....calm down...11 beautiful puppies



:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Nosha

I think some of you have paid over the top, mine on the 2.8 was £175 using a Gates kit which includes all tensioners etc and comes with a 2yr g/tee. With the correct tools it's only a 2.1hrs job so should NOT be costing £400+ as some have said!

Can recommend Long March Commercials of Daventry who did mine!


----------



## sasquatch

I had mine done and it failed 3 days later! faulty pulleys, luckily managed to save the engine and in any case the garage repaired FOC, he told me it was duff components probably counterfeit and changed supplier.
The best piece of advice given to me change the belt every 5 years irrespective of mileage as the rubber will deteriorate.
A replacement engine usually works out at £1per cc.


----------



## yorkslass

wilthebeast said:


> Try Old Arthur in Doncaster
> He will do a good job for you and he maybe able to site you as well .
> I did notice that you are not a full member yet so cant send him a pm , but if your interested i can give him a ring and then he can get back to you .:idea:



sounds like a good idea, thanks, sue.


----------



## yorkslass

channa said:


> I would agree with wilthebeast give  old Arthur a go in Doncaster........he is me adopted dad, he has helped me with my motorhome more than any of you will ever know
> 
> I was in the mototrade my self 22 years...so hopefully I can spot a charleton from a mile off.
> 
> I am sure he will be happy to accomodate overnight if the job can't be done in a day, proper bloke.
> 
> I am not his favourite customer,  basically New year time .....cheap exhaust and my  hound took a fancy to his grandsons Springer....the result see piccy...doggy love antics aside..I reckon you will get a good job fair price a.d priceless advise
> Channa



thanks to you and withthebeast for your suggestion, i"ll make sure if we go over to leave our dog at home!!!


----------



## yorkslass

q


----------



## Deleted member 3802

lol ok now delete post sue


----------



## Deleted member 3802

Old_Arthur said:


> lol ok now delete post sue



lol sue i mean the one with my phone no on it :baby:


----------



## Deleted member 58326

*Bessacar E495 Cambelt &service*

Hi All,
Can anyone recommend anywhere to get the cam belt changed and service done on my motorhome it’s a Ducati 2.8jtd and I live at Worksop Notts
Many thanks 
Shaun


----------



## ChrisInNotts

Redhill Garage Ltd - Home - Independent Saab Specialists

If you don't mind travelling to Nottingham then these guys seem very good.  We take our van there for MOT as they can cope with motorhomes.  Ours failed just recently on a rusted front crossmember.  I was going to do myself but there charge was reasonable.  

Keith


----------

